# Which size of honey jar is the most popular?



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I sale more 1lb plastic.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

These are what we see in order of popularity:

1# Classic
12 oz. Bear
2# Classic
5# Deco Jug

The 1# Inverted Hex and classics are quickly gaining in popularity. We are told they increase sales by about 30%. The container is a little more expensive, along with the special dripless lid. However, the consumer will pay more for convenience. You can also use the regular lids (non-inverting) with this container and it looks bigger than a regular classic, due to their narrow/elongated shape.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

We just went and tried 12 oz bears and hardly anyone takes them....Pick the sizes you like and stick to them and your customers will follow just fine.
we use 1lb, 2 1/2 lb, and mason jars for comb and honey


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I think its more of a location thing, you have to find out what they want there. When I was in NC 12oz bears, here they want quart size squeeze. I think in the city they don't use honey as much as they do around farm areas, they tend to be a little more used to agriculture.


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the 1lb inverted dripless bottles. Costumers like how clean it stays


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

1# squeeze skep for me.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

1 lb inverted squeeze, by far.


----------

